# Xtreme Boats



## Splittine

Anyone have any experience with these boats. Thinking about picking one up in the next couple weeks. 

http://www.xtremeindustries.com/


----------



## skiff89_jr

They are manufactured in my back yard. We almost bought one a few years ago, but got yanked around with the financing by whoever does theirs. They make a solid aluminum boat that i've never heard any complaints about; however, I have heard a few bad things about there "customer service."


----------



## Splittine

Not worried about financing, plan on paying cash. What's the deal on thier customer service?


----------



## skiff89_jr

Friend #1- He bought an xtreme smoker from the guy and said the smoker had more personality that he did.

Friend #2- Bought a 14ft river skiff with a 9.9 fs Merc and kept having trouble with the merc. Never used ethanol or anything. It was under warranty and he took it back to the xtreme place and after a few times the guy told him not bring it back. But I guess that's what you get when you buy a Mercury IMO. 

I guess if you're going to pay cash and are just wanting a good product than I guess you wouldn't be disappointed. They are top notch when it comes to Custom Welded Boats.


----------



## SKEETER

You know you really want one of these...
http://www.wareagleboats.com/


----------



## FishWalton

Have stopped by the shop in Bonifay and looked at their boats. Seem to be very well made. Compared them with the Rhino made up in Hartford, pricing was fair but I think the Rhino had more to offer. Never could make up my mind to invest that much so ended up buying a really nice used G3 off Craigs List. Saved a lot of money and Haven't been sorry.
Now if you want a real boat look at the Wareagle but be ready for price. That is one fine boat for sure.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

The grizzley alum boat a bass pro is really nice, mt dads got a 14ft and i love that thing, tough as nails. They are pretty cheap to you can go get a boat and trailer package and then buy a used motor.


----------



## Splittine

I like Grizzly but I'd rather buy from a local boat maker plus I believe they stopped making the Grizzly in stick steer a few years ago. Ill check out Rhino today if Posner is open.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Rhino is also in my back yard. They have been around longer than xtreme. Never heard a bad thing about their product or customer service. Plus you have more outboard options if you go with a Rhino.


----------



## saltbomb

You need to look at the bracewell boats they are built in Blountstown almost like Xtreme but better and a little cheaper. A lot of people use them on the apalachicola river. My dad looked at the Xtreme but ended up getting a bracewell.


----------



## K-Bill

There's a group of fellas in Niceville who have xtremes and love them. Some have flat bottoms and others have the V hull. I liked both styles and thought they were really good boats. I think scandy white makes a nice little stick steer too.


----------



## zach39

skiff89_jr said:


> Rhino is also in my back yard. They have been around longer than xtreme. Never heard a bad thing about their product or customer service. Plus you have more outboard options if you go with a Rhino.


I also live close to Xtreme/Rhino

All the Rhino's I've seen recently look like they are welded by a 2nd grader. Their fit and finish is absolutely horrible - makes me worry about how long they would really last nowadays. Something is going on that isn't good it seems.. Also I think Xtreme used to own Rhino like 20 years ago so I think they've been around longer if you consider that. Xtreme really has stepped up their game. Also the customer service is a lot better I hear since they changed some managers. They don't fix motors though or work on outboards at all - so I don't know why anyone would take it there to get it worked on? I stopped in and checked out the boats and the welding is the finest I've seen anywhere. I don't think Bracewell (Spelling?) is in business anymore I heard? I'm not sure if Scandy is building many either.

I've never been impressed with War Eagle or grizzly, just another couple mass produced tin cans IMO.


----------



## Fowlweather_13

Extreme really worked with me and my buddy you can get anything you want. Just got my buddy one built its a River Skiff 14 foot long 36 inches wide on the bottom with a custom floor plan you can get the seats and live well laid out any way you want it. Its got a 25hp Merc 4 stroke and brand new trailer out the door with tag title and sticker ready to hit the water 8,900.00 It also has there version of pods on the back to handle the weight of the 25hp four stroke


----------



## BarHum

skiff89_jr said:


> Friend #1- He bought an xtreme smoker from the guy and said the smoker had more personality that he did.
> 
> Friend #2- Bought a 14ft river skiff with a 9.9 fs Merc and kept having trouble with the merc. Never used ethanol or anything. It was under warranty and he took it back to the xtreme place and after a few times the guy told him not bring it back. But I guess that's what you get when you buy a Mercury IMO.
> 
> I guess if you're going to pay cash and are just wanting a good product than I guess you wouldn't be disappointed. They are top notch when it comes to Custom Welded Boats.


Thread popped up on Xteme's analytics - It's my job to monitor these sort of things and bring feedback to the factory and increase our level of customer service. Very disappointing to read such reviews online of our products and service. 

- I can say that we've made changes to our sales staff and certainly believe we've improved our personality - cookers are definitely a minimal product of ours, however. We are in business to build fishermen boats that fit their exact needs, any lack of communication between sales and customer is unfortunate and we certainly would like to correct that if your friend had such an experience. 

- The user a few posts prior to this is correct in stating we do not repair outboards - We do not service/warranty/repair outboards. If someone has issues with their outboard we refer them to an authorized Mercury repair center, if they had just purchased the boat from us as a courtesy we will transport it to a service center and bring it back. I cannot imagine anyone at Xtreme would tell someone to not come back. For sure tell your friend to contact me regarding this. 

If anyone has questions on any of our boats always feel free to call me anytime.

Thanks!
Barron
Xtreme Boats
850-547-9500


----------



## Splittine

Well checked out Xtreme and Rhino today. Here are pros and cons:

Xtreme
Very good fit and finish, the welds look amazing on these things. I like the design and layout of the boat. The welds are beautiful, looked like a roll of dimes. I HATE MERCURY and that is keeping me from pulling the trigger on one. When I asked about different motor options I was told that Mercury is the only way to go but that's to expect coming from a saleman.

Rhino
Owner came out, very very personable, explained everything about the boat and warranties. I like the inside of the Rhinos a little better. The welds look like shit and I cut my finger on one of the half ass grounded down welds. I like the motor options they offer, Zukes, Honda and Tohatsu. I'd go with the Honda. 

Prices are very similar and other than the welds on the Rhino the craftsmanship looked very good. I'm buying next week just got to decide where I'm going. I have to say I was very impressed with Joe from Joes Motor Shop in Hartford.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

I lusted over a 20 footer w/ 90 chazuki on it today.
Impressive.


----------



## grumpy old man

dont know which model or size boat you are looking for, but i have a 14 ft rhino wide jon, 20 hp electric start honda, removable bow rail with led flounder lights, minnkota saltwater hand control bow motor, even an armstrong swim ladder. rig is a 2009 model, has only about 50 hours and has always been garage kept. great boat, i just upsized to a 19 carolina skiff. asking 5000.00 for rhino. boat is on craigslist if you are interested.


----------



## Splittine

Just ordered an Xtreme. Ill post some pictures when I pick her up.


----------



## Jimmy1040

*Xtreme Boat*

I bought a new Xtreme XT162SS in 2008 and have enjoyed it for 5 years. It is a very well made boat. That being said I assure you that I would NEVER buy another product from Xtreme Industries owned by Ed Humphries!! Mr. Humphries has been anything but professional since the sale. His personality leaves a lot to be desired. And his honesty?? (I will let you decide after reading what follows).
About a year ago I saw that Xtreme Industries in Bonifay,Fl where I purchased my boat was now offering painting there Aluminum Hulls for various reasons.
I thought this may be a good idea for my boat as it sits in a covered boat house on the Chipola River and gets the river scum build-up on the raw aluminum, and if painted would probably clean up much easier. I contacted Mr. Humphries about doing so and he concurred that it would be good to do so as then the scum would wash off easily with soap and water. 
I then paid approx. $1100. to have it painted. After 5 weeks of them having boat to paint I picked boat up and it looked good. But after using boat for couple weeks I noticed that approx. 75-80% of all the paint on bottom had peeled off completely. Mr. Humphries did reluctantly agree to repaint bottom again. His attitude was disturbing to say the least. Now, after some time I decided I was ready to buy a new boat and put my Xtreme up for sale. I had a potential buyer scheduled for a water test and as any buyer should do their due diligence this buyer called Xtreme to ask questions about this model boat and price new ones to see how much of a savings he was getting buying used. At this point Ed Humphries told a bald face lie to my potential buyer saying that he knew of this particular boat and it's owner calling my name. And told him the reason I had boat painted was because it had been sitting in salt water and had pitted really bad.LIE,LIE LIE!!! And then proceeded to try and sell him on a new boat from his dealership. My boat has NEVER been in salt water. I believe he told this lie in order to kill my sale in hopes of selling one to this buyer. And it worked! In my opinion any businessman who would do such a dishonest thing will one day be figured out!! This is my first ever negative post to a forum but I feel it should be known. SO BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

Jimmy1040 said:


> I bought a new Xtreme XT162SS in 2008 and have enjoyed it for 5 years. It is a very well made boat. That being said I assure you that I would NEVER buy another product from Xtreme Industries owned by Ed Humphries!! Mr. Humphries has been anything but professional since the sale. His personality leaves a lot to be desired. And his honesty?? (I will let you decide after reading what follows).
> About a year ago I saw that Xtreme Industries in Bonifay,Fl where I purchased my boat was now offering painting there Aluminum Hulls for various reasons.
> I thought this may be a good idea for my boat as it sits in a covered boat house on the Chipola River and gets the river scum build-up on the raw aluminum, and if painted would probably clean up much easier. I contacted Mr. Humphries about doing so and he concurred that it would be good to do so as then the scum would wash off easily with soap and water.
> I then paid approx. $1100. to have it painted. After 5 weeks of them having boat to paint I picked boat up and it looked good. But after using boat for couple weeks I noticed that approx. 75-80% of all the paint on bottom had peeled off completely. Mr. Humphries did reluctantly agree to repaint bottom again. His attitude was disturbing to say the least. Now, after some time I decided I was ready to buy a new boat and put my Xtreme up for sale. I had a potential buyer scheduled for a water test and as any buyer should do their due diligence this buyer called Xtreme to ask questions about this model boat and price new ones to see how much of a savings he was getting buying used. At this point Ed Humphries told a bald face lie to my potential buyer saying that he knew of this particular boat and it's owner calling my name. And told him the reason I had boat painted was because it had been sitting in salt water and had pitted really bad.LIE,LIE LIE!!! And then proceeded to try and sell him on a new boat from his dealership. My boat has NEVER been in salt water. I believe he told this lie in order to kill my sale in hopes of selling one to this buyer. And it worked! In my opinion any businessman who would do such a dishonest thing will one day be figured out!! This is my first ever negative post to a forum but I feel it should be known. SO BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm guessing this is the one that was for sale in Panama City?


----------



## fish taco

Check these out. Best aluminum boat I ever rode in...

http://www.boatrightmarine.com/


----------



## Jimmy1040

Correct


----------



## Too Tall 2

If you're going as far as Bonifay you might as well go to Dothan and visit Williams Boat County. I built all of his buildings a few years ago. They are at
the intersection of hwy 231 and 109.


----------



## Splittine

Boats already been bought. No need for more suggestions. I've had it for about 4 months now.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Too Tall 2 said:


> If you're going as far as Bonifay you might as well go to Dothan and visit Williams Boat County. I built all of his buildings a few years ago. They are at
> the intersection of hwy 231 and 109.


I feel bad for the owner of that place. I can remember his crowded parking lot at his old shop. Build that big new place that was full of boats for about a year and then BAM, the economy crashed. All those buildings for so few boats now. Hate to see that happen.


----------



## skiff89_jr

My friend had this boat custom built for catfishing. Xtreme worked with him a lot on it. They had never built one like this, but made it to meet his specs are request. They even redid a few things that were done right, but they just felt like it needed to be taken the extra mile. That says a lot. Still not a fan of MERC's but this could be the hottest new boat to the catfishing world. It easily makes top of my list. LOOK AT ALL THAT FLOOR SPACE!


----------



## Jason

That's an awesome plan on that boat except fer what's hanging off the back....Like the color too!!!


----------



## CatCrusher

Jason said:


> That's an awesome plan on that boat except fer what's hanging off the back....Like the color too!!!


Dont know what's so wrong with a mercury. I own a 25 tiller on my river boat and a 300 Verado on my offshore boat and love both of them. Truth is you can get a lemon in any brand you buy.


----------



## skiff89_jr

sbarrow said:


> Dont know what's so wrong with a mercury. I own a 25 tiller on my river boat and a 300 Verado on my offshore boat and love both of them. Truth is you can get a lemon in any brand you buy.


My friends that have them hate them. I have heard good things about them, but I find it harder to find good things to be said about them. I'll stick with my yamaha though. Any motor I can drag down the side of the highway for 30 yards upside down and still run has me sold for life!


----------



## CatCrusher

skiff89_jr said:


> My friends that have them hate them. I have heard good things about them, but I find it harder to find good things to be said about them. I'll stick with my yamaha though. Any motor I can drag down the side of the highway for 30 yards upside down and still run has me sold for life!


LOL if you drag any motor down the road and it still runs that's just pure luck.


----------



## BarHum

Jimmy1040 said:


> I bought a new Xtreme XT162SS in 2008 and have enjoyed it for 5 years. It is a very well made boat. That being said I assure you that I would NEVER buy another product from Xtreme Industries owned by Ed Humphries!! Mr. Humphries has been anything but professional since the sale. His personality leaves a lot to be desired. And his honesty?? (I will let you decide after reading what follows).
> About a year ago I saw that Xtreme Industries in Bonifay,Fl where I purchased my boat was now offering painting there Aluminum Hulls for various reasons.
> I thought this may be a good idea for my boat as it sits in a covered boat house on the Chipola River and gets the river scum build-up on the raw aluminum, and if painted would probably clean up much easier. I contacted Mr. Humphries about doing so and he concurred that it would be good to do so as then the scum would wash off easily with soap and water.
> I then paid approx. $1100. to have it painted. After 5 weeks of them having boat to paint I picked boat up and it looked good. But after using boat for couple weeks I noticed that approx. 75-80% of all the paint on bottom had peeled off completely. Mr. Humphries did reluctantly agree to repaint bottom again. His attitude was disturbing to say the least. Now, after some time I decided I was ready to buy a new boat and put my Xtreme up for sale. I had a potential buyer scheduled for a water test and as any buyer should do their due diligence this buyer called Xtreme to ask questions about this model boat and price new ones to see how much of a savings he was getting buying used. At this point Ed Humphries told a bald face lie to my potential buyer saying that he knew of this particular boat and it's owner calling my name. And told him the reason I had boat painted was because it had been sitting in salt water and had pitted really bad.LIE,LIE LIE!!! And then proceeded to try and sell him on a new boat from his dealership. My boat has NEVER been in salt water. I believe he told this lie in order to kill my sale in hopes of selling one to this buyer. And it worked! In my opinion any businessman who would do such a dishonest thing will one day be figured out!! This is my first ever negative post to a forum but I feel it should be known. SO BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!


Jimmy, 

It was actually me that spoke to the gentleman about your boat (assuming it was the same person) - I actually spoke to a *few folks* about it but only one who mentioned you by name. I recommended them ALL to purchase the boat at your asking price as I had a favorable opinion of you and the boat. We've been 8+ weeks out on XT's this summer - I assure you we have not tried any trickeration with folks regarding your hull in order to sell a hull over yours. We receive calls *multiple times* per week about used boats - I had one just earlier today. As a matter of business, and to prevent the above scathing, we do not discuss ANYTHING negative about used boats, regardless of whether it would be warranted. Every caller wants to know 3 things: 1. Do I know of the boat they are talking about 2. How much is the used boat they are talking about worth and how much I think they should offer (Which we generally recommend the NADA and stray away from giving numbers otherwise) and 3. How much is a new boat exactly like it. I am very sorry to hear that you've had issues with *Ed* in the past - I've certainly tried over the years to handle your business both directly and fairly. Some of the most unhappy customers are those with painting issues, as any issue with paint is generally difficult at very best to fix - usually there isn't a true "fix". It is a department I do not handle. I'm sorry you feel that we spoke poorly of your boat, again, I can assure you that we didn't make disparaging comments about your hull. Call me anytime with comments/questions.

It is important to us for used boats to sell both quickly and for top dollar. This generates local demand for boats and local sales. With all calls we receive regarding used boats we would be *MORE* motivated to talk good about the boat and it to sell with high resale, rather than to do the opposite as described. 

Thanks,
Barron
Xtreme Boats
850-547-9500


----------

